# STUPID Question



## Akfreak (2 mo ago)

So have like 75 bundles of double layer hip and ridge shingles. Besides having no key ways, tabs, or details on the top layer, what would happen if I used them on a roof project?
It’s a small house with only one side that uses shingles and the other side is rolled roofing (not considering using them as a sub for rolled roofing). Will they work as a normal shingle. I think they would be better as they are double layer (if installed correctly).

I understand the weight, but they aren’t any heavier than a timberline. Each layer is tarred, and the bottom also has tar and the Cellophane, covered tar line at the top line a normal shingle.

There is this extra 4” strip at the top of each shingle, I assume that is a gauge for overlap.


I’d love to use these for a roof, please tell me what you would with all of these.


----------



## roofermann (Jul 7, 2012)

Using them as a roof, you will have to course them 1 inch (or more) less than 1/2 of their length like you would with slates. I'd remove that strip at the top so they lay better. So if they are 12in tall, course them every 5in.


----------

